# Left Hand STI Triple Lever



## stephec (14 Oct 2007)

Does anyone have one of these knocking about in the shed to finish off my winter bike? 

Model and looks unimportant, as long as it's in working order.


----------



## chris42 (18 Oct 2007)

I have one here but it is in a pair and the RIGHT lever is a bit dodgy but the left is a triple and works perfectly!

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZtccc42


----------

